# T-shirt



## DemoDoG (Feb 24, 2012)

Any other site that sells FreeBSD T-shirts than FreeBSD mall? Anyone knows how much shipping and tax it costs to order from them to Europe (Sweden)?

And also, my experience of American sizes is that they all are very big compared to European, last time I ordered an M I got like an XL. Do you know how the sizes are on the ones at FreeBSD mall?


----------



## T-Daemon (Feb 24, 2012)

DemoDoG said:
			
		

> Any other site that sells FreeBSD T-shirts than FreeBSD mall?


There is one right on your doorstep, Zazzel Sweden.



> Anyone knows how much shipping and tax it costs to order from them to Europe (Sweden)?



FreeBSD Mall Shipping Rates. For the taxes take a look here and contact customs.


----------

